# New Puppies!



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have wanted to have a reason to participate in this thread for a long time. I finally have puppies so am posting a photo (not the best-from phone). DH is holding them because it's hard to see how big they are at 8 weeks when they're on the ground!
They are GP with a little bit of Anatolian on the mom's side.
They are great pups and with very distinct personalities already. The male (white) is laid back and a snuggler/hugger. The female is extremely outgoing and thinks she is the boss of everything. They are staying on our heated back porch for the time being as it is so cold, though they love playing in the snow. They go to the barn at home twice a day and to the farm everyday with us. They have met all the animals and only seems to be put off by the turkeys. The Guernsey milker likes to lick them and the pups seem OK by that too.
Anyway, they are great fun and I'm looking forward to many happy years with them.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous Puppies! And so glad you are taking time to have them on the porch and walk them around on your rounds (that you arent just locking them in some pen in the barn right off, but are letting them familiarize with you as well as the stock)....
Just great!


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I just died from the cuteness!!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

CAjerseychick said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous Puppies! And so glad you are taking time to have them on the porch and walk them around on your rounds (that you arent just locking them in some pen in the barn right off, but are letting them familiarize with you as well as the stock)....
> Just great!


I has been a struggle to not make them house dogs! I think DH is convinced that he will see them on the couch sooner rather than later.
They have been in the kitchen some because the two young granddaughters want to come over 2 or 3 times a day to play with them and there is more room for all the silliness you get when you put two kids and two puppies together.
When they are ready, the pups will eventually have 35 acres and plenty of livestock to watch over!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Personally, I'd never allow them on the couch, but that's because I like for there to be room for me. You'll want them to have separate time so that they aren't glued together, and so you can train them individually.

I'm sorry, but I can't decide which is cuter.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

!!!!! i love your pups !!!!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the grey one. And your polka dot pig is cute too


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

That gilt is a doll with a great personality. She's holding her ears up as they usually cover her eyes.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!


----------

